# 3 night stay in Panama



## Helios (Jan 15, 2016)

Would you recommend renting a car? 

Has anyone done a tour of the Canal?  If so, would you recommend it?


----------



## silly_stitcher (Feb 5, 2016)

We just got back from Panama for Christmas, spending two days at the Westin Playa Bonita and two days at the Intercontinental.  

We had no need for a car: the first two days, we did very little other than use Uber to get to the Westin and then hang out at the pool.  The next two days we were in the city and, again, either walked or used Uber to get around.  

We did do a tour of the canal locks and the old city, through My Friend Mario (not sure if links are permitted, but they're easy enough to find on Google).  Great bargain: we signed up for a private tour, just the two of us, and got picked up at the Westin, did a driving tour, spent time at the Miraflores locks, did a walking tour of the old part of the city, had lunch, and then got dropped off at our second hotel.  Our guide was hilarious, informative, and gave us great tips for our last day in Panama City.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 5, 2016)

Did a cruise with full canal transit in December. We arranged private tours on the day before the transit. There are lots of them. I don't know that a rental car is necessary. 

Jim


----------



## Helios (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks for the advice.  We are staying at the Westin.  I'm thinking we'll book a tour.


----------



## Helios (Feb 8, 2016)

silly_stitcher said:


> We just got back from Panama for Christmas, spending two days at the Westin Playa Bonita and two days at the Intercontinental.
> 
> We had no need for a car: the first two days, we did very little other than use Uber to get to the Westin and then hang out at the pool.  The next two days we were in the city and, again, either walked or used Uber to get around.
> 
> We did do a tour of the canal locks and the old city, through My Friend Mario (not sure if links are permitted, but they're easy enough to find on Google).  Great bargain: we signed up for a private tour, just the two of us, and got picked up at the Westin, did a driving tour, spent time at the Miraflores locks, did a walking tour of the old part of the city, had lunch, and then got dropped off at our second hotel.  Our guide was hilarious, informative, and gave us great tips for our last day in Panama City.



Just found out we have been upgraded to an Ocean Front Suite in the Club Floor at the Westin Playa Bonita.  I think this is an early upgrade and not sure why we are getting it.  I am SPG Platinum but upgrades are usually processed at check in.  Any way, do you have any experience with the club floor food?


----------



## am1 (Feb 8, 2016)

A car could be a nice addition to the trip but traffic, construction and lack of road signs can make driving difficult.  Prices can be expensive as the mandatory insurance is $30 a day or so.  Taxis are relatively cheap but expect to get overcharged a few times.  It should be set prices for the different zones but not always the case.  I am thinking the airport to Playa Bonita is $40 - $50.  

I have done a half day tour of the canal, amador to Gamboa. It poured rain the whole day but was still worthwhile. No need to do it again.  A lot of people say a full tour is too long.  Eventually I will do that in a cruise ship though.  If you end the trip in Gamboa there are a few good hiking trails nearby but it is very hot in the middle of the day for that.  

Sadly Playa Bonita is not a beautiful beach when the tide is out.  When I stayed there for a night a few years ago we did not go in the water.  The government has been promoting cleaning up the water around pty but it is not easy when raw sewage flows into the rivers. 

I would say if you are doing the all inclusive a car is needed even less.  Although there are no nice places to eat close by off the resort. A few beach bars further down the road with fried food and cold beer.  

Have fun.


----------



## Helios (Feb 9, 2016)

am1 said:


> A car could be a nice addition to the trip but traffic, construction and lack of road signs can make driving difficult.  Prices can be expensive as the mandatory insurance is $30 a day or so.  Taxis are relatively cheap but expect to get overcharged a few times.  It should be set prices for the different zones but not always the case.  I am thinking the airport to Playa Bonita is $40 - $50.
> 
> I have done a half day tour of the canal, amador to Gamboa. It poured rain the whole day but was still worthwhile. No need to do it again.  A lot of people say a full tour is too long.  Eventually I will do that in a cruise ship though.  If you end the trip in Gamboa there are a few good hiking trails nearby but it is very hot in the middle of the day for that.
> 
> ...



Sounds like half day tour is the way to go.  Did you book your tour with the hotel tour company?


----------



## am1 (Feb 9, 2016)

moto x said:


> Sounds like half day tour is the way to go.  Did you book your tour with the hotel tour company?



I booked it using ofertasimple.com when they were offering it at a discount.  Like groupon.  We got picked up and dropped off where we wanted.  You may want to ask to get dropped off somewhere else in the city instead of your hotel.   Other then directly through the company I am not sure how you can book it.  Probably the hotel has a tour desk.


----------



## Helios (Mar 16, 2016)

Leaving for CR on Saturday.  Staying at Westin Playa Del Conchal Suite on AI package.  Going to Panama on Thursday.  Staying at Westin Playa Bonita in Ocean View Suite.

Will report back...

Any last minute advice would be appreciated.


----------

